# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  chat υποστήριξης

## glwssou

πως δουλευει αυτο τ chat? εχω μπει αλλα δεν μπορω να κτλβω κθλ πως δουλεύει... γενικα πως μπορω να μιλήσω με τα μέλη αυτού τ site?

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Παλαιότερα ήταν πιο ενεργός ο χώρος του chat.Τώρα πια δε μπαίνουν και πολλά μέλη.

Η διαδικασία είναι απλή.Πάτας το πλήκτρο και ανοίγει το <<προγραμματάκι>>.Κάτω - κάτω έχει ένα πλαίσιο που γράφεις ό,τι θες και πατάς το πλήκτρο αποστολής μηνύματος ( Send message νομίζω πως λέγεται ).Στο κύριο μεγάλο παράθυρο βλέπεις τις απαντήσεις από τ' άλλα μέλη.

----------


## glwssou

ευχαριστω!
παντως εχεις δικιο.. οσες φορες μπηκα δεν ήταν κνεις μεσα..

----------


## fatsoula

και εγω οσες φορες και αν εχω μπει ποτε και κανεις δεν ειναι μεσα....!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Συνήθως μπαίνουμε κι αυτόματα βγαίνουμε με το που βλέπουμε ότι δεν είναι κάποιος ήδη μέσα,
οπότε παίζουμε για τη στιγμή,ειδικά όταν δεν είναι και πολλά μέλη μέσα στο φόρουμ...
Παλιότερα το είχαμε οργανώσει να μπαίνουμε κατά τις εννιά-δέκα το βράδυ...
Τελικά μόνο μετά από κάποιου πρόσκληση μπαίνουμε πλέον στο chat room...
Δε γνωρίζω απ'αυτά,αλλά ρωτάω:δεν είναι δυνατόν να βλέπουμε στην αρχική σελίδα 
αν είναι κάποιος στο chat όπως βλέπουμε ποιός είναι online εκείνη τη στιγμή;
Αυτό νομίζω θα διευκόλυνε πολύ και θα "ζωντάνευε" και πάλι την επικοινωνία μας...

----------


## KARAMELITSA2

ego kathe fora mpaino me agonia mipos vro kapoion mesa na miliso ligo pio normal alla tpt!!!!

----------


## glwssou

τοτε αν ειναι να κνονισουμε καποια μερα να μπουμε...
κλυτερα τ βραδακι....

----------


## dolphinbaby12

kalhspera molis ekana register ......pos leitoyrgei to thema ???????//

----------


## hopa

τσατ δεν μπαινει κανεις σχεδον ποτε(αν εννοεις αυτο) καλως ορισες by the way

----------


## FairyOfDeath

HELLO EVERYBODY!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Βλέπω είμαστε αρκετοί ξενύχτηδες αυτή τη στιγμή...πάμε για κουβεντούλα;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Τελικά,faye,χθες που μπαινόβγαινες στο τσατ ήταν επειδή είχες νευρικότητα ή δεν έβγαζες άκρη;
Αν υπάρχουν απορίες σχετικά με το πώς λειτουργεί να τις λύσουμε.Μη δίνουμε κι άλλο χώρο στην απόσταση...
Εκτός αν απογοητεύτηκες από όσους ήμασταν μέσα κι έλεγχες μήπως μπήκε κανένας πιο ενδιαφέρον!  :Wink:

----------


## τζενη_ed

για το chat room εχω ενα κολπο
αν θελει κανεις μπορει να εχει ανοιχτο chat με δεξι κλικ και ανοιγμα σε νεο παραθυρο
μ αυτο τον τροπο εισαι μεσα και κοιτας και το φορουμ 
κι αν μπει καποιος σε βλεπει μεσα και περιμενει μεχρι να τον παρεις χαμπαρι

----------


## faye_ed

Οχι Νadine μου, έμπαινα απ τη δουλειά και δεν είχα μπάρα να γράψω, ούτε έβλεπα τη δεξιά πλευρά ποιοί ήταν μέσα. Έμπαινα και έβγαινα μήπως και αλλάξει κάτι αλλά μπα...
Εσείς με βλέπατε έτσι; Εγώ σας έβλεπα απ το διάλογο αλλά...
Υποψιάζομαι ότο επειδή είναι υπολογιστής δικτύου, πρέπει να έχουν βάλει φραγή σε flash, java κ.λ.π
Ξέρει κανείς κανένα κολπάκι επεί του θέματος;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλέ τι κόσμος αγαπημένος μαζεύτηκε;Βλέπω και τα 4/5 της ομάδας μου!Ελάτε στο τσατ!! Τώρα!

----------


## sabe

Κοριτσια,ελατε στο chat!

----------


## sabe

Νadine,come to the chat area,(if you wish ofcourse your Highness).
 :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δεν είναι που η Υψηλότητα μου δεν καταδέχτηκε,αλλά επειδή είχες βγει,
έκλεισα κι εγώ υπολογιστή και πήγα σ'άλλο δωμάτιο να τσατάρω...
Το μεσημέρι όμως θα είμαι στο ραντεβού μας.Φιλάκιαααααα

----------


## NADINE_ed

Είμαι στο τσατοδωμάτιο...Για κοπιάστε!Για κοπιάστε!

----------


## sabe

ερχομαιιιι!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

πάμε για τσατ; περιμένω...

----------


## sabe

Νadine,θα τσαταρουμε?Κανεις κεφι?

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δε νομίζω να γεννήθηκε άνθρωπος που θα σου αρνηθεί εσένα κάτι 
κι αν γεννήθηκε,σίγουρα πάντως δεν είμαι εγώ!Σου'ρχομαι!

----------


## sabe

Μεσα ειμαι τωρα,ελα!

----------


## NADINE_ed

εεεεεεεεε...Πάλι τα ίδια!Με το που πάω να μπω στο τσατοδωμάτιο,όχι μόνο δε με βάζει,
αλλά με πετάει έξω κι απ'το σπίτι και από μόνο του κάνει επανεκίνηση τον explorer...
Αν θέλεις τηλεφωνιόμαστε...Δώσε μου πάλι αριθμό στο u2u inbox μου αν θέλεις...Μάκια!

----------


## sabe

Δεν πειραζει,το καταλαβα,κι εμενα κατι τετοια τρελα μου κανει,θα τα πουμε αυριο,γιατι τωρα παω να πιω κανα γαλα,εχω απιστευτα κακο στομαχι Ναντινακι μου,γενικα ειμαι χαλια αυτες τις μερες οργανικα.Δεν σου ειπα,τελικα μεχρι αδενες μου πειραξε η ιωση,ελεος!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Είναι τα στερητικά που σου έλειψα,το ξέρω...Γνωστά τα συμπτώματα και σε πολλούς οικεία και συνήθη.
Τώρα άμα προτιμάμε να το λέμε "ίωση"κατά το "οι άντρες δεν κλαίνε",οκ,σεβαστό!Βολεύει κι η περίοδος άλλωστε...
Ρούφα το γαλατάκι σου,Σαμπίνα μου!*Μεγαλώνει!Μεγαλώνει!Μεγαλώ νει τα παιδιά!*

----------


## NADINE_ed

Τόσος κόσμος και κανείς δεν έρχεται to Support Chat NADINE....  :Frown:  Καλάαααααααα....

----------


## sabe

Ax Nαταλακι μου,μπαινω,μακαρι να σε προλαβω!!!

----------


## sabe

Το Σαββατο μπορεις?Οχιιι,οχιιι,την Κυριακη μπορεις?Μπορω μπορω μπορω.Αλλα δεν μπορω εγωωω οοοοο οοοοο,χαχα,που ειστε ρε μουρλοκομειααααα?

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ρούχα μαζί που πλύθηκαν κι έχουνε γίνει ροζ,σου'ρχομαι!Κάτσε κάτω απ'τη μπάρα!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ανακοίνωση προς κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο : οι ώρες κοινού για το τσατοδωμάτιο έχουν ξεκινήσει.
Δεχόμαστε ήδη καλημέρες! Σημείωση : σήμερα,λόγω αργίας,θα κλείσουμε αρκετά νωρίτερα.
Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## IOANNA28_ed

Καλημεεεεεερα εστω και απο εδω!!!Χρονια πολλα σε ολους σημερα!Πρεπει να φυγω σε λιγο,αλλα θα το τιμησω και εγω το τσατοδωματιακι σας καποια στιγμη!Φιλακια!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Σαμπίνα μου,σε βλέπω να τα τρέχεις τα τόπικς και σε λυπάμαι...
Κερνάω λεμονάδα στο τσατοδωμάτιο να πάρεις μια ανάσα...

----------


## sabe

Nadinakiiii,άμα μπορείς γλυκιά μου,τα λέμε στο chat,μου έλειψες!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

ginger, koko, mitsaras, porki, stellou1989 ,ελάτε στο τσατοδωμάτιο!ΤΩΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!! !!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Κατερινάκι μου,
σε περίμενα στο τσατοδωμάτιο,αλλά μάλλον δεν είδες το u2u μου πριν βγεις...
Δεν μπορεί,δεν μπορεί...κάπου θα συναντηθούμε...Κάπου καλύτερα μάλλον!
Εδώ είναι τίγκα στη σκόνη και την αράχνη από την αχρησία!Ντροπή σας,ανεπρόκοποι!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Κατερινάκι μου!Είσαι ακόμα μέσα;Αν ναι,έλα λίγο τσατοδωμάτιο!Για να δούμε...Λες τώρα να τα καταφέρουμε;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπαρμπούνι μου!Τσατοδωμάτιο τώρα!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Κατγούμαν (kat201161) 
πες μου πως πάλι δε θα τα καταφέρουμε να συνευρεθούμε στο τσατοδωμάτιο!
Είμαι μέσα, είσαι μέσα, είμαστε μέσα; Σε περιμένω!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ε,όχι!Δε το δέχομαι!Τρίτη φορά που συμβαίνει αυτό!  :Frown: 
Δε μπορεί,δε μπορεί,κάπου θα συναντηθούμε!
Δε μπορεί,δε μπορεί στο ίδιο φόρουμ ζούμε!

----------


## basia

barb μπες στο chat να σου πω για κρεμες

----------


## pennyV

dream κάνε μια βόλτα από το τσατ!  :Smile:

----------


## pennyV

Δεν τα καταφέραμε να τα πούμε λίγο σήμερα. Ήθελα να δω πως είσαι, και να βεβαιωθώ πως είσαι λίγο καλύτερα από χθες! Ελπίζω δηλαδή!! Φιλάκιααα!!

----------


## XENIA!

φτου σας!!!!!!!!
καμια δεν ειναι στο τσατ δωματιο!
ελατε ολες !ειναι και ο κωστας εδω!ελατε να τον στριμωξουμε ολες μαζι...
κωστακη ελα και εσυ!

----------


## kwstas_ed

Μολις εφευγα...  :Big Grin:

----------


## basia

GLUKOULA28 ελα στο chat λιγο να τα πουμε αν εχεις χρονο

----------


## basia

nadine kai barb3 τι θαγινει εσυ σε ποιο νουμερο θα φτασεις? εχετε χρονο για chat?

----------


## BARB3

μπαινω

----------


## SDDS

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Τελικά,faye,χθες που μπαινόβγαινες στο τσατ ήταν επειδή είχες νευρικότητα ή δεν έβγαζες άκρη;
> Αν υπάρχουν απορίες σχετικά με το πώς λειτουργεί να τις λύσουμε.Μη δίνουμε κι άλλο χώρο στην απόσταση...
> Εκτός αν απογοητεύτηκες από όσους ήμασταν μέσα κι έλεγχες μήπως μπήκε κανένας πιο ενδιαφέρον!


NADINE ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ.

----------


## SDDS

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ LOGIN IN.ΜΑΛΟΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ!

----------


## SDDS

ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ REDUCTL H ΒΑΡΙΕΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΩΡΑ

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλώς μας ήρθες...κι ότι έβγαινα...έρχομαι για ένα στα γρήγορα...

----------


## XENIA!

elate gia chat!!!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Οι αναμνήσεις ξαναγυρίζουνε και μου θυμίζουνε τα περασμένα...
Νεφέλη και πικεϊ για ελάτε μια βόλτα από τα ιδιαίτερα δώματα μας...

----------


## NADINE_ed

:Frown:  Καλάααααααααα

----------


## tweetaki15

opoios thelei as erthei......

----------


## tweetaki15

δεν ηρθε κανεις κ βγηκα

----------


## NADINE_ed

:Smile:  Καλημέρα ginger!Τι σύμπνοια είναι αυτή πουρνό πουρνό;Σε περιμένω στο chatroom...

----------


## NADINE_ed

:Frown:  Καλά, ginger!Πάρα πολύ καλά!Πάλι με εγκαταλείπεις...Το σημείώνω ΚΑΙ αυτό στα όσα στησίματα προηγήθηκαν!Να ξέρεις!

----------


## elpi_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ 
εχει προβλημα το τσατ? γιατι δεν μπορω να μπω?

----------


## Nefeli-

μήπως αυτό το Chat Room φτιάχτηκε; μήπως δεν γίνεται να φτιαχτει; κανένα νέο από το τεχνικό μέτωπο; χάσαμε τις καλημέρες μας, τις επαφές μας...

----------


## lessing_ed

καποιος ρε παιδια να μου πει πως λειτουργει το u2u?

----------


## granita_ed

αν θες να στειλεις ενα προσωπικο μηνυμα δλδ u2u πατας εκει που λεει u2u επιλέγεις αποδέκτη και οπωσδήποτε γράφεις εκει που λεει θεμα για να παει αλλιως δε τα στελνει.

----------


## Nefeli-

έχουμε τπτ καινούργιο για το τσατ;  :Frown:

----------


## lenaki__

ρε παιδια πως θα γινει να μπει στο προγραμμα κ το τσατ για να λεμε καμμια κουβεντα? ποτε δν υπαρχει ψυχη εκει! γιατι δεν μπαινουμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε?? ??  :Frown:

----------


## angelaorangel

αν μπορει να γινει κατι και το τσατ να ειναι συνεχεια εμφανη σε ολες τις σελιδες και να εχουμε τη δυνατοτητα να το βλεπουμε συνεχως το παραθυρο του η αν υπαρχουν μελη εκει μεσα.
ειναι πολυ ευχρηστο εργαλειο ομως δεν εχει αξια αν ειναι κρυμμενο.

----------


## elafaki20_ed

angelaorangel πολύ καλή ιδέα..
γιατί και εγώ όποτε μπαίνω δεν είναι κανείς...

----------


## karw poukamiso

Ναι παιδια ας ξαναζωντανεψουμε το τσατ θα ειναι πιο ευκολη η επικοινωνια.. Προσωπικά προτείνω οποιος ειναι ονλαιν να μπαινει και στο τσατ και ολο και καποια στιγμη θα πετυχουμε!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

παιδιά κάνω την κίνηση να ξαναξεθάψω το θέμα... το σκευτόμουν αυτές τις μέρες... το τσατ δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου έτσι; Είναι κρίμα γιατί πιστεύω κάποιοι από εμάς θα ήθελαν να μπουν να μιλήσουν άμεσα με τους υπόλοιπους ειδικά σε δύσκολες φάσεις... γενικότερα δύσκολα μπαίνω σε κοινά τσατ γιατί συνήθως μπαίνει άκυρος κόσμος και σου στέλνουν ότι του κατέβει του καθένα αλλά νομίζω εδώ συγκεκριμένα χρειάζεται αφού είναι ένα φόρουμ με συγκεκριμένη θεματολογία... και γενικά νομίζω το φόρουμ χρειάζεται ένα boost. Γιατί απ ότι καταλαβαίνω ούτε πολύ κίνηση έχει αυτόν τον καιρό αλλά ούτε και ο admin ασχολείται ιδιαίτερα (δεν θυμάμαι αν είναι ένας ή πολλοί). Δεν ξέρω, εσείς τι λέτε ότι θα μπορούσε να γίνει; Θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ χρήσιμο το φόρουμ αλλά σίγουρα χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση... διαφήμιση... κάτι...

----------


## Blossom

Εγώ παιδιά τις προηγούμενες ημέρες τρόμαξα, λέω πάει το κλείσαμε το φορουμάκι...
Δε ξέρω που πήγατε όλοι, όλοι ΜΑΖΙ, ελπίζω όχι για καφέ χωρίς εμένα! :lol:

Νομίζω ο καλύτερος τρόπος για αλληλοϋποστήριξη είναι εμείς που ψιλομπαίνουμε
κάποια στιγμή να βγούμε και να γνωριστούμε, αν ταιριάξουμε να ανταλλάξουμε φεισμπούκια κ.ο.κ.

Αλλά ναι, κρίμα που δεν υπάρχει τσατ.

----------


## afratoulini90

θα ηταν ωραια, οντως!!!!! Και η συναντηση και το τσατ.... Καντε κατι βρε παιδιαααααααα!! :roll:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Τσατ δεν αναμένεται, από όσο γνωρίζω, να ξαναλειτουργήσει.
Οι δια ζώσης συναντήσεις όμως, είναι εντελώς στο χέρι σας!
Προσωπικά, έχω κάνει πολλούς καρδιακούς φίλους μέσα από αυτές,
αλλά κι όταν ταξίδευα σε πόλεις με μέλη μας, διοργάνωνα συναντήσεις
κι ήταν πραγματικά φοβερή εμπειρία να γίνεται έμψυχο ένα "username",
στο οποίο έχεις μοιραστεί κομμάτια της ζωής και του εαυτού σου.
Βοηθούν βέβαια και τα μέσα δικτύωσης για να κρατιέται μια κάποια επαφή,
αλλά σαν το ζωντανό από κοντά, δεν έχει! Σας το συστήνω! Ενεργοποιηθείτε!

----------


## afratoulini90

Εχεις δικιο, συμφωνώ απόλυτα NADINE. Απλα όσον αφορα τα σοσιαλ, ναι μεν ειναι καλη ιδεα, αλλα δεν θα ηταν ωραιο να αντικαταστήσουν το φορουμ κατα καποιο τρόπο. Το τσατ θα ηταν ωραια φάση επειδή θα ειχαμε μια πιο άμεση κ γρήγορη επικοινωνία, στο πλαίσιο του φόρουμ... Αλλα εφοσον δν γίνεται, τί να κάνουμε... :Smile:

----------


## ailouros

Επίσης, μιας και το chat δεν παίζει μπορώ να ρωτήσω αν γίνεται να γίνει μια προσαρμογή του φόρουμ για το κινητο?
ίσως κάποιο application δεν ξέρω.. απλά μια ιδέα! για να μπορούμε να μπαινουμε ευκολα και απο τα κινητά μας!

Εγώ ψήνομαι πολύ για να κανονίσουμε συνάντηση όλα τα ενεργά μέλη, ή οσοι μπορούν! εσεις τι λετε;; :smilegrin:

----------


## maria030

Δυστυχώς το φορουμ έχει πέσει πολύ ..
Μακάρι να έχουν λύσει το πρόβλημα τους όσοι δεν μπαίνουν πια 
Επίσης βλέπω πολύ τρολ και πραγματικά λυπάμαι

----------


## afratoulini90

maria μ σ εστειλα u2u

----------


## maria030

> _Originally posted by afratoulini90_
> maria μ σ εστειλα u2u


afratoulini90 μου σου απάντησα !!!

----------


## afratoulini90

Δν ήρθε τιποτα...ασε κ εμενα μ το διεγραψε 2 φορες επειδή ξεχνούσα να συμπληρωσω το θεμα και με τη 3η το καταφερα... :Frown:

----------


## maria030

Το ξαναγράψω ..Νομίζω ότι ώρα πρέπει να το πήρες !!! 
Ελπίζω δλδ  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## Άχρωμη.πεταλούδα.

Καλησπέρα σας και συγνώμη για την ενόχληση... αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως μπορώ να δημιουργήσω συζήτηση...

----------


## λουλούδι

> Καλησπέρα σας και συγνώμη για την ενόχληση... αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως μπορώ να δημιουργήσω συζήτηση...


Καλησπέρα, πας στην ενότητα που θες και πατάς Post New Thread........

----------


## Άχρωμη.πεταλούδα.

Ευχαριστώ το έκανα!

----------


## λουλούδι

> Ευχαριστώ το έκανα!


Παρακαλώ, τίποτα!

----------


## teacher40

πώς μπαίνουμε στο τσατ;

----------


## andreas86

> Παρακαλώ, τίποτα!


Λουλούδι άραγε είσαι ακόμα εδώ μέσα έχω πάρα πολύ μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα να δω ανάρτηση σου

----------


## Dr stranger

andreas86 καλησπερα.Μηπως ξερεις τι απεγινε η boo?Tην εχω μεγαλη εγνοια.

----------

